# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Can you guess this girl's ethnicity ?

## IronSide



----------


## AdeoF

I was thinking at first southern Europe but then after, im going to say half south European and half middle eastern.

----------


## Angela

I would bet she isn't Italian or Balkan. She could be Spanish.

If she's Middle Eastern, she's not really typical. Maybe, if not Spanish, she's North African.

She's lovely...the kind of look I really like...elegant, fine-boned, feminine figure, long, graceful neck, nice, long nose, widely spaced eyes and beautiful hair.

----------


## Jovialis

Tough to say, perhaps middle eastern.

She has very large eyes, so that could be an indication. imo

She certainly is a pretty girl.

----------


## Angela

^^Yes, you're right. Maybe Berber of some sort or the very coastal regions of North Africa.

----------


## binx

Is she mixed?

----------


## IronSide

> Is she mixed?


Yes she is. Alright, I guess this might change the game a little bit  :Embarassed: .

Can you determine which two ethnicities her parents have ?

----------


## IronSide

I guess that could be difficult, so I have prepared a hint of some sort, its lame but whatever.

If she were to ever get an autosomal test and tried the (puntDNAL/K13) her results would probably (based on her parents) look like this

SW Europe = 29.75
West Asia = 21.5
SW Asia = 20
NE Europe = 18.75
East Africa = 5.75 
West-Africa = 3.75

You don't have an excuse now, be specific.

more pics

----------


## Ygorcs

Wild, think-fast guess: half Palestinian/North Egyptian + half Romanian/Serbian? Not even a bit close? LOL

----------


## Angela

She looks more Southern European in the second picture, almost Italian like to me, except for the skin color, although only in that picture...a bit eastern European in the top and bottom one with the bulbous and slightly flat tip to the nose and the shape of the mouth. 

Let's say she's half European. That means all that African comes from half of her. That's a lot for half, almost 10%, so perhaps 20% for that parent. That would mean that half is not the Middle East, so somewhere in North Africa, but somewhere where they get a good amount of West Asian, so not Morocco. Maybe Saudi or Egypt?

The other half is where she got almost 19% Northeastern European. So that parent would have had about 40%. That's somewhere to the east. However, that's also a lot of Southwest European, maybe 60%. So, 60% Med like plus 40% Northeast Europe like says somewhere in the Balkans to me. 

That's as close as I can come.

If I had to pick one group for her to belong to, I'd still say she looks like she's from one of the least SSA admixed Berber tribes.

----------


## davef

> I was thinking at first southern Europe but then after, im going to say half south European and half middle eastern.


Edit: I'll just guess half German or something, half middle eastern. I'm getting tired...

----------


## Ziober

I think she looks very iberian... In the first pic she remind me Antonio Banderas look like.

----------


## IronSide

God bless both her parents, the output was a success. For some reason, I imagine Cleopatra to resemble her in the last three images.

----------


## Johane Derite

My sixth sense says she has some balkan

----------


## Angela

> God bless both her parents, the output was a success. For some reason, I imagine Cleopatra to resemble her in the last three images.


Alas, Cleopatra was a Ptolemy, 100% Greek, and very plain. :)

Most people are unaware of that fact, which is why one reconstruction is so dark; there's no way that would have been the case. 




As for the girl, ok. half Egyptian, the other half Balkans.

It's odd, her body is always lovely, but her face can go from being very beautiful to being more plain, the latter as in the first two pictures of your latest set and the last one of the prior set. Very chameleon like. She looks the most admixed and North African without make up.

----------


## IronSide

I knew Cleopatra was 100% Greek and a Ptolemy, but I thought she would be more beautiful, I guess the features of their ancestor Ptolemy Soter would pass unaltered in that kind of family.

 

Anyway it was my way of hinting she is indeed half Balkan and half Egyptian :) well done.

Tara Emad




> Emad was born in Cairo, Egypt to an Egyptian father and a Montenegrin mother.[2] Around the age of 14, she had her first photo shoot with the Lebanese magazine Layalina, this also lead to her first runway show.[3] Emad participated in Miss Teen Egypt and won the award in 2010.[4] As a result, she entered the Miss Global Teen pageant in the same year in Brasil; Emad was the 1st runner-up and given the title of Teen Queen of Africa.[5][6] She is studying at the German University in Cairo- Applied Arts & Science.


Her Instagram https://www.instagram.com/taraemad/?hl=en

In her case, an Egyptian Balkan combination was great, mixed people are interesting.

----------


## IronSide

The awesome calculation I used, from puntDNAL/K13


Egyptian
Montenegrin
50/50

SW-Europe
24.50
35.00
29.75

West-Asia
24.00
19.00
21.5

SW-Asia
31.00
9.00
20.00

NE-Europe
0.50
37.00
18.75

East-Africa
11.50
0.00
5.75

West-Africa
7.50
0.00
3.75

----------


## Angela

> The awesome calculation I used, from puntDNAL/K13
> 
> 
> Egyptian
> Montenegrin
> 50/50
> 
> SW-Europe
> 24.50
> ...


It was this that gave it away, and your hint about Cleopatra that moved it from Libyan or something to definitely Egyptian :)

----------


## IronSide

> It was this that gave it away, and your hint about Cleopatra that moved it from Libyan or something to definitely Egyptian :)


 I guess I'm bad at managing classification threads  :Embarassed:  I should shut my mouth more.

----------


## Angela

> I knew Cleopatra was 100% Greek and a Ptolemy, but I thought she would be more beautiful, I guess the features of their ancestor Ptolemy Soter would pass unaltered in that kind of family.
> 
>  
> 
> Anyway it was my way of hinting she is indeed half Balkan and half Egyptian :) well done.
> 
> Tara Emad
> 
> 
> ...


All that inbreeding in the Ptolemy family (brother-sister matches, a practice they adopted to seem more like royal Egyptian pharaohs) must have concentrated the genes. 

She was either extremely charming, or she gave off some powerful pheromones, although I also suppose bringing Egypt and all its grain with her certainly would have helped. :)

Caesar and Anthony were also rather promiscuous if the gossip of the time is any indication.

----------


## davef

> I guess I'm bad at managing classification threads  I should shut my mouth more.


I've had a bad day as well. I almost left the Chinese restaurant without paying for my lunch (I forgot) and I've written some laughably horrible code throughout the day..something's in the air

----------


## Ygorcs

> Anyway it was my way of hinting she is indeed half Balkan and half Egyptian :) well done.


Yaaaay! I _almost_ nailed it with my North Egyptian + Serbian bet. LOL! And yes, mixed people are very interesting and beautiful. That's coming from a very mixed person.  :Wink:

----------


## IronSide

> Yaaaay! I _almost_ nailed it with my North Egyptian + Serbian bet. LOL! And yes, mixed people are very interesting and beautiful. That's coming from a very mixed person.


Yes you did :) I cheered you secretly with my upvote.

Brazil can produce wonders. More than a face by Francisco Cribari:

----------


## Zanatis

What's her mothers name? I was gonna guess half French as normally the average Egyptian and especially Montenegrin features do not produce her phenotype.

----------


## Ygorcs

> Yes you did :) I cheered you secretly with my upvote.
> 
> Brazil can produce wonders. More than a face by Francisco Cribari:


Wow, I didn't know him. Very striking, cinematographic looks. :-D

Among theBrazilian women, one of the most wonderful and well known outputs of the intensive miscegenation are the amazing looks of top model Adriana Lima. She has African, Portuguese, Swiss and Japanese ancestry - and the result is this (picture below). For God's sake, how can anyone still be so stupid to believe interracial breeding is harmful? Lol

----------


## Govan

She looks Moroccan or Algerian pretty much
In some pictures abit more on the Kabyle/lighter Algerian side while on other pictures plain North African.

----------


## IronSide

> Wow, I didn't know him. Very striking, cinematographic looks. :-D
> Among theBrazilian women, one of the most wonderful and well known outputs of the intensive miscegenation are the amazing looks of top model Adriana Lima. She has African, Portuguese, Swiss and Japanese ancestry - and the result is this (picture below). For God's sake, how can anyone still be so stupid to believe interracial breeding is harmful? Lol


Francisco Cribari is the photographer, not the model.

Beauty is subjective, I don't think every mixed person will automatically look beautiful, there are some racial combinations that I deem not great, but hey, that's just me :)

Adriana Lima is fire  :Flamethrower:

----------


## binx

> Yes she is. Alright, I guess this might change the game a little bit . Can you determine which two ethnicities her parents have ?


 A Middle Easterner/European mix

----------


## avarex

Arabized Gheg Albanian? Ashkali Alabanian?

----------

